# Honda GX 160 power washer will not start



## mcorotis (May 26, 2008)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone would like to offer some advice on how I can fix a very new power washer that will not start, Yes, I left gas in the tank over the winter, I know, bad move. I replaced the spark plug, no luck. I tested for spark, yes, I get spark. I have enough gas in the tank. I pulled the air cleaner off, plus the housing that is sits on. I open both bottom screws at the bottom of the bowl and gas drips out, so I have gas getting that far. I am not a carb expert so now I want some direction, before I screw it up. Thanks.
Mike.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Did you dump the old gas out and replace it with fresh gas ? If so then remove the bowl completly from the carb and their should be a small brass Jet that screewed into the part that dips down from the carb make sure that is clean all the way through.


----------



## mcorotis (May 26, 2008)

No, 
I did not dump the gas out yet, I will do it, and remove the bowl. Will the needle just unscrew? Do i need to remove it to clean it?


----------



## mcorotis (May 26, 2008)

I emptied out all the gas, removed the small bowl under the fuel cut off switch, and removed the big bowl by removing the screw at the bottom of the bowl. The is a white plastic float now exposed, what do I do with it? do I remove it? Any suggestions on carb cleaner?


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Their should be a small brass jet on one of the sides of the shaft that goes through the middle of the float ( the shaft is part of the actual carb where the bolt that holds the bowl on screews into ) look on the side of it for the brass jet ( side note: some carbs dont have this jet but have the jets in the bottom bolt that holds the carb on.) you need to make sure those little tiny jets are clean, (For cleaner use Brake Parts cleaner, its not as rough on the rubber seals inside the carb) and use the wire out of a bread tie to make sure the jets are clear.


----------



## mcorotis (May 26, 2008)

Thanks, I took the float off and in the stem that sticks down (which is also where the bowl screws into the stem has two holes on opposite sides of the stem. everything looks clean. Could it be that old gas from 5 months ago would cause it not to start? I see no obvious clogs. Thanks so much for your support.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok since their is no brass jet in the stem that the the bowl bolt screws into check the actual bolt that holds the bowl on, their is probably some jets in it that might of been clogged. If it has them then use the wire from a bread tie and make sure they are clear. Reassemble and make sure the fuel tank has been completly drained of the old fuel and refuel with fresh. You should be good to go.


----------

